# How I Cured My Non-NT Behavior and Improved Confidence; An Analysis (WARNING: VERY LONG-SKIP IF IMPATIENT)



## chadison (Apr 17, 2021)

After having some users pm me asking about how I was able to socially ascend this last year, I decided to write a similar response to what I sent them.

Disclaimer: I am NOT chad, so don't blame my success on my looks. If you want to see me, ask to have me post a pic. I'm a white HTN overall. Average face, good phenotype, decent height (5'11.5"), and very muscular.

Tl;dr: If you don't want to read this, don't post about how it's a wall of text*-just leave the thread. *I'm trying to help those that need it, as I was once in their situation.

What I sent to some users who pmed me:
"My life philosophy is to improve myself and help others as much as I can. Understand I was not always like how I am now, I Crafted myself into who I am. I was once an insecure, shy, ugly-looking kid that nobody wanted anything to do with. What I would recommend (assuming you're a senior in hs or around there like most here are) is to plan things that force you out of your comfort zone. You MUST find a way to hit a psychological rock bottom like I did a year ago, in which nothing matters to you anymore. Lose your ego (I can elaborate more if you want). Allow yourself to recognize that morning matters in time, and in millions of years your human existence won't be remembered, known, exist. Take small but calculated steps to force yourself out of your comfort zone. What did I do? Looksmaxxed and read many books on social interaction. Meditated for 20min daily to improve confidence. Then slowly socialized, and tried to love people as they are, recognizing that everyone has flaws. I saw it as a game; acquire more experience with people, and your NTness snowballs, getting better and better exponentially. I started by hosting parties my senior year in hs during quarantine; then going to bars at my university last fall and talking to random people, using conversational queues to start convo (sports, their clothes, etc). Finally, I rushed frats and found a great one for me, and that really pushed me over the edge. Now, it's easy for me to socialize with the repetitive practice I get at the frat. Socializing is like working out. You have to consistently train your NTness like a muscle to make it stronger and stronger, and initially it will be very sore after each workout. However, that soreness will go away with time. Along with this, you MUST be confident in yourself (believe you have value) in order to be NT. I struggled with this, but now that I have a path carved our for my major in CS and finance, and have my shit together in college grade and health wise, I FEEL confident talking to people. I'd also recommend phenibut to help kickstart your socialization like me. Now I don't really need it (but still enjoy it from time to time)."

I'd like to add a few more things to this. What I mean by losing ego is not self-disassociation, but rather losing your identity. Where self-dissociation is descending into complete maniac behavior, identity loss is allowing yourself to lose your perception of yourself, who you think you are, and what others think of you. Reform your mental state into a blank slate, pretending like you woke up in your body. "But Chadison, how do I do that if things in my life matter?" They don't. No one will remember you in 100 years from now, no one will think of you, YOU will be gone. Not just physically, but your memory. Keeping this in mind, why worry about what others think of you? Be who you are, and be bold. Note: This is NOT a "just be yourself" discussion. This is a "be AUTHENTIC" discussion. Furthermore, it is important to add in looksmaxxing as an insurance policy. Looking your best ABSOLUTELY helps, and anyone that thinks it doesn't help to be a tall, good-looking man is *delusional*. This was the thing I was missing through most of highschool that I could sense was missing, but not properly identify it. I was redpilled many years before blackpill, and after finding the blackpill and genetic determinism *everything made sense-you NEED to look good for people to perceive you as good-its half of the "social success equation." *However, NT and looking good are separate entities and *both *things matter. Take Sean "O'aspie" for example. Gandy being a virgin through high school (or so people say). Looking good will NOT improve your mental state; only you and your effort will. And what does looking good bring if you still feel like shit mentally? When you hit rock bottom like me, you realize there are two options: Kill yourself, or do everything you can to make your situation better. Why live life just to rot mentally? There is *no rationality in such a choice. This becomes realized when you hit psychological rock-bottom.*

So please, get off your ass and start to build the life that you want-I'm rooting for you, and I hope other users are. You may never achieve the ideal in your head due to physical and environmental limitations, but you could achieve many things that would make life worth living. The things I enjoy most are constantly working to look better (and seeing consistent improvements with women because of this) and helping others whenever I can (whether that be school, financially, or just having a deep conversation with them). Also, take heed of the little things in life. When was the last time you were in pain? Some people with cancer live their lives in pain. Maybe be thankful that you aren't living a life of pain. What can you do to help those people? Helping people/socialization with others is a huge anti-depressant, and brings joy. Just as there is always someone in a better situation than you (Chad), *there is always someone in a situation worse. *I went from depressed and suicidal for years to moderately happy and able to enjoy life in college. Your situation is very likely not unique. "muh Chadison, you don't get it, my situation is (blah blah insert excuses and bitching)." *No. *If there was hope for me, a loser through high school, ugly and non-NT, *there is hope for you too.* I had to grind for years, looksmaxxing and slowly improving my mental state through discipline in the areas of meditation, social research, and contemplation, but it's finally starting to pay off.

If you have any questions about anything, ask or pm me. Quite a few of my thoughts and ideas are symbolic of the Law Of One; see my signature if you are curious about it.

And finally, to close off, another message I sent a user about the superficiality of humans, and how to forgive others, as well as yourself, of this superficiality.

"Most people are superficial. I've come to accept this as human nature and just try to come to peace with it. However, it does bother me occasionally knowing that most people are "fake," but I try to remind myself that we're all human and our primal nature is very, very undisciplined and childish. People on this forum will keep telling me I'm average, it's over, I'm a normie at best. These are the people you talk of, and the majority of people in society, that judge off of looks. That's why they're so crucial, I have gotten a ton more respect from improving my looks (I'll attach a picture of me pre looksmaxxed) and that has made me take it as far as to get a full rhinoplasty this may and possibly other surgeries later in my life. With your issue, it's better to come to peace with this rather than to stay angry and try to find people that aren't the norm. You'll have to learn to deal with these people because they are the majority in society. That's what I have done, and I sure have a lot of fun now, especially being in a frat. If I posted the guys in my frat, this forum would say that half of them are incel for sure (5'7, skinny, facially average, etc). But those half probably slay at least once a month, if they try. Me? I've had three girls 5-6/10s in the last two months literally ask me for sex explicitly after approaching me, and quite a few IOIs from what would be described here as 7/10s. As I said in the thread, looks aren't everything. Looks get your foot in the door and definitely act as a heirarchy in society, but it's *what you say and who you are (personality, IQ, etc) *that matters after. Unless you're truly a Chad, which is an extraordinarily small amount of men, you're not going to get away with your looks carrying you through life. Looks will always help your case, _*generally*_*.*
Humans are by nature superficial. I've also had this "unfairness" thought, and entertained many possibilities as to why this is the case. I believe that reality is structured in such a way that each person lives a specific life to live certain things; thus, there is no unfairness. Rather, only experience. As an imperfect being myself, I remind myself to forgive others for their lack of awareness towards their primal urges and desires, as I often make mistakes I would be angry about if another committed them. I do feel better looksmaxxed, as it gives you insurance behinds your actions (people will have more forgiveness due to the halo effect, which I'm sure your aware of). However, I do run into small amounts of frustration time to time; meditation and contemplation of my thoughts, emotions, and the deeper meaning of reality and the human existence helps to rebalance them."


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Apr 17, 2021)

I will read later if you remind me


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Apr 17, 2021)

Is your sig pretty much just the TLDR ?


----------



## Rift (Apr 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 17, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 1, 2021)

Wow, an above average slightly socially akward white guy that was popular enough to have people come to his senior years parties hits the gym, joins a frat and has sucess with women?

Havent heard that before.


----------



## jesuischriste (May 8, 2021)

chadison said:


> After having some users pm me asking about how I was able to socially ascend this last year, I decided to write a similar response to what I sent them.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am NOT chad, so don't blame my success on my looks. If you want to see me, ask to have me post a pic. I'm a white HTN overall. Average face, good phenotype, decent height (5'11.5"), and very muscular.
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 30, 2021)

chadison said:


> After having some users pm me asking about how I was able to socially ascend this last year, I decided to write a similar response to what I sent them.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am NOT chad, so don't blame my success on my looks. If you want to see me, ask to have me post a pic. I'm a white HTN overall. Average face, good phenotype, decent height (5'11.5"), and very muscular.
> 
> ...


What books on social interaction would u recommend bro? Feel I'm in a similar situation that u were in a bit


----------



## chadison (Nov 30, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> What books on social interaction would u recommend bro? Feel I'm in a similar situation that u were in a bit


The Charisma Myth, How to win friends and influence people, Robert Greene books (laws of human nature specifically), the power of now, models, non-violent communication, so good they can’t ignore you, rational male


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Nov 30, 2021)

chadison said:


> The Charisma Myth, How to win friends and influence people, Robert Greene books (laws of human nature specifically), the power of now, models, non-violent communication, so good they can’t ignore you, rational male


Read most of them, good books. Will look at chrisma myth.
Knew u read models while reading your post haha.
I'm older than u but me and you seem very similar ngl, if we knew each other irl we'd probs be good friends lol


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 30, 2021)

nigga rewrote the bible


----------

